# I know.....



## inspectorD (Mar 20, 2006)

I know we want folks to post automation stuff here , but if you want some great info on home automation go to....
www.home-automation.org.
Also a good system is the  www.homeseer.com site

Check these out and if you do install one come back and tell us how it works.


----------



## james b (Mar 20, 2006)

thank inpector i always love finding new sites to purouse to give me ideas for my next home project.


----------



## GeorgeH (Mar 25, 2006)

heh, thanks inspectorD, you just saved me a whole lot of time


----------

